# Pictures in Tutorials??



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

ravenworks69 , I'm not really sure about this. I don't think I have posted over 10 photos in a tutorial but I have seen members post a tutorial in more that one part with several photos in each part.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I usually post my tutorial pics from my Photobucket account and that is true that you can only post 10 pics at a time.
But, all you have to do is just go ahead and post that thread with the 10 pics, then start another reply below that first thread and just continue with your tutorial and pics.
This way your tutorial will still be complete in a single thread, instead of having Part 1, Part 2, etc.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I wasn't aware there was a limit, but I recently posted a tutorial that had 14 pictures. So if there is a limit its at least 14.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

DaveintheGrave, well DUH!! I wish I had thought of that. Now I know why Wicked Grandma is always saying she should have married someone smart instead of so darn good looking.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I write my tutorial in my blog first because you can leave it in draft form. You can take days to write it to make it just right. Then when you are ready you can post it. I then copy it and put up in the tutorial section. I do it in two or three posts. Didn't know that you can post more than 10 pictures though. I'll check with Larry to get the exact limit. The blog is unlimited.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks to Terra for bringing this to my attention. It was 10 but I just increased it to 25 per post maximum. There needs to be a max because of spammers and for a better user experience. If you need more pics you can post them in the next post of the thread.

Thank you very much for your contributions to the community!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Scary Papa said:


> DaveintheGrave, well DUH!! I wish I had thought of that. Now I know why Wicked Grandma is always saying she should have married someone smart instead of so darn good looking.


Well, I used to be dumb and make Part 1, Part 2, etc. I think I copied the idea from Terra when I saw her tutorials.

I always knew you were good looking from seeing your avatar pic!


----------

